# Forgotten how to poo



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Here's a good one for you.

I think V has gotten confused about pooing, and has started cocking his leg to do the number 2. He often then ends up cocking his leg against or occasionally popping his leg up on something like a low wall, then pooing down it! Less disastrous if it's a nice solid dry one, a bit mucky if it's a softer one.

Anyone else experienced this? We're trying to direct him back to bushes again, as he was always a shy pooer and did it in bushes etc, but this behaviour has stuck about for a bit now.

Any ideas what's going on in his head?!


----------

